# Kliché Mini in cloned (3D-printed) enclosure :)



## Mo1978 (Jul 28, 2019)

Hey all,

Started more as a proof-of-concept for stability, printability and noise problems (because, well, plastics not the best shielding material...) - but it actually works really great,. Shielded with the cheapest aluminum-foil of Amazon. Bought a kit from musikding.de here in germany and everything went together perfectly fine. Sounds awesome! Finally a reason to use the clean channel on my katana.









Thanks!

- mo -

Edit: For those who are interested. Modelled in Fusion 360, printed with PETG on a heavily modified ender 3 pro.


----------



## p_wats (Aug 26, 2019)

Cool idea. I've used plastic enclosures before without issue, so makes sense. It would be interesting to see custom shapes, etc. too.


----------



## Mo1978 (Aug 26, 2019)

Yes indeed, but I am not a designer and I just can't imagine a case or a thingy with knobs and a footswitch that doesn't look like a standard pedal...


----------

